# "Lebensdauer" eines Gentoo-Systems

## Keepoer

Hallo.

Mich treibt schon seit längerem die folgende Frage umher:

Ist es theoretisch möglich, dass ich mein Gentoo System weiter nutze, ohne es jemals wieder neu installieren zu müssen?

Der Ansatz dazu kam von Windows. Jeder der öfter mal was de- und installiert hat irgendwann ein derart lahmes System, dass eine Neuinstallation unausweichlich ist, will man das Problem dauerhaft beseitigen. Die Gründe sind jetzt ja egal.

Aber da es bei Linux zB keine Regestry gibt und ich meine Pakete auch komplett löschen kann, dürfte mein System durch sowas ja auch nicht belastet werden. Ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass das System durch Log-Rotates und das Löschen von temporären Dateien vor einem Zumüllen geschützt wird.

Ausserdem wollte ich Faktoren wie Verschleiß oder überalterte/nicht mehr unterstütze Hardware mal aussen vor lassen.

Ist das theoretisch möglich?

MfG

Keep

----------

## frary

Ich würde sagen, dass du dein System bis in alle Ewigkeit nutzen kannst. Ich habe schon viele Sachen ausprobiert,

sowohl programme als auch ganze Environments ( Gnome, KDE, Fluxbox, diverse Audio und Videotools,....), und auch wieder entfernt.

Außerdem habe ich mir schon einiges zerschossen und diverse Fehler in config-files eingebaut, aber bisher konnte 

ich das System immer wieder in einen sauberen Zustand zurückbringen. Ab und an finde ich mal noch einen

(meist leeren) Ordner, den Portage nicht automatisch entfernt hat, aber ein an ünübersichtlicher Stelle Zumüllen wie

man es von Windows kennt kann ich bisher nicht feststellen. Trotz aller Experimente ist mein System klein, schnell und zeigt keine Ermüdungserscheinungen. Im Gegenteil: Da sich zum einen die benutzten Tools weiterentwickeln,

und man zum anderen immer wieder mal einen neuen Kniff entdeckt, noch ein bisschen mehr aus der Hardware zu holen, wird es eher mit der Zeit schneller ( weil besser an die Nutzung angepasst ).

Und schließlich hat man durch den Transparenten Aufbau und die fleißige Konsolenarbeit bei der Wartung des Systems mit der Zeit eine wirklich gute Übersicht, was wo passiert und wie man gelegentliche Fehler wieder ausbügeln kann.

Meine Installation ist scher schon 1 Jahr alt. Es ist die zweite, aber nur weil ich mal eine Stage1 machen wollte.

Ich schätze, dass einige ihre Installation schon ewig nutzen, und die meisten Neuinstallationen nicht unbedingt notwendig sind...

Kurz: Ich rechne nicht damit, dass ich auf diesem Rechner nochmal ein Gentoo installieren muss!

T

----------

## beejay

Meine - theoretische - Gentoo-1.2 Installation lebte von August 2002 bis Juli diesen Jahres. Dazwischen kam Ende 2002 ein upgrade auf das 1.4er Profil. Sie überlebte einen Mainboardwechsel und einen Festplattenwechsel (ja, sie zog von einer Platte auf die andere). Ich musste an Ihr nun softwaretechnische Euthanasie verüben, da ich den Athlon-Thunderbird eingemottet und anstatt dessen einen AMD64 in Betrieb genommen hatte.

----------

## amne

Mein ältestes System ist ca. gleich alt wie ich im Forum. Es ist inzwischen locker 3 mal auf eine neue (und grössere) Platte umgezogen und wurde einmal von einem Duron auf so ein Athlon/Sempron/Dingens upgegraded. Das System funktioniert noch immer wunderbar.

Sofern man nicht grob seine Architektur wechselt (z.B. ein für Athlon XP optimiertes System auf einen Pentium 4 umstellen) oder wirklich ganz schlimm was kaputt macht  sollte es keinen Grund geben, sich sein System neu zu installieren.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

nur mal so nebenbei:

wenn du für windows ein sehr hilfreiches tool suchst für solche probleme, hohl dir mal tune up utilities...

also als noch aktiver winblöd user war, hat mir das noch einige wochen geholfen, bevor ich mal wieder alles geplättet hab...

----------

## chodo

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Meine - theoretische - Gentoo-1.2 Installation lebte von August 2002 bis Juli diesen Jahres. Dazwischen kam Ende 2002 ein upgrade auf das 1.4er Profil. Sie überlebte einen Mainboardwechsel und einen Festplattenwechsel (ja, sie zog von einer Platte auf die andere). Ich musste an Ihr nun softwaretechnische Euthanasie verüben, da ich den Athlon-Thunderbird eingemottet und anstatt dessen einen AMD64 in Betrieb genommen hatte.

 So einen Festplattenwechsel habe ich auch schon einmal versucht. Hat sich aber im Vergleich zur Dauer einer Neuinstallation nicht gelohnt, da python nicht mehr funktionierte und grub auch nicht. Leider habe ich dann noch relativ lange versucht, das zu beheben und bin am Ende den weg des geringsten Widerstandes gegangen - Neuinstallation. Ein Gentoo-Guru hätte vielleicht keine Probleme gehabt, aber auch nach fast einem Jahr als Gentoo-User begegne ich immer noch einer ganzen Reihe von Mysterien.

----------

## Anarcho

Also bei nem Festplattenwechsel kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.

Ich bin schon mehrere Male umgezogen und auch das Clonen eines Gentoo-Systems

stellt kein Problem dar. 

Das einzige mal Neuinstallieren war wechsel von 32Bit auf 64Bit.

----------

## samsonus

ich musste mal neuinstallierne wegen plattencrash!! aber ganz so schlimm ist es ja auch nicht, denn übung macht ja bekanntlich den meister...

... wovon ich allerdings noch weit entfernt bin und deshalb noch ein paar plattencrashs gebrauchen könnt  :Wink: 

gruss samsonus

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Gentoo "ewig" halten müsste...

Meines habe ich nur ein Mal neu installieren müssen..

Ich TROTTEL hatte halt aus Versehen Dateien gelöscht, die ich eigentlich noch gerne behalten hätte...

Also dachte ich mir: "Pah... So schwer kann es ja nicht sein, die Dateien wieder herzustellen"...

Hmpf... Ich hatte in verschiedenen Foren gesucht (Eigentlich habe ich mit google gesucht) und schließlich auch einen Beitrag gefunden...

"Einfach" mit dem reiserfs-CheckDisk den Tree rebuilden lassen...

Nun ja... Es hat etwas gedauert... Danach waren auch einige gelöschte Dateien wieder da (einige == tausende). Allerdings waren sie ohne Dateierweiterung durchnummeriert..

Zudem hat sich irgendwas bei der Rechtevergabe getan (nehme ich zumindest an) und das System war relativ kaputt...

Nun ja... Ein Fehler, aus dem ich gelernt habe  :Wink: 

Seitdem läuft mein Gentoo tapfer und stabil...

Seit dem 03.07.2004 (ungefähr)...

Es läuft übrigens auch auf meinem Router...

Und das - trotz seiner alten Hardware - sehr gut!

----------

## blice

Ich bin im Winter 04/05 zu Gentoo gestossen, 

nach einigen Neuinstallationen (5-6 waren das, eine davon wegen pladdencrash) , läuft mein Rechner seit ende februar einwandfrei,

ich denke Das würde wohl solange laufen, bis die neue Platte aufgibt (ca 5 Jahre).

Und Neuinstallation ? Dank dem neuem gcc kompiliert meine Cpu jetzt fast doppelt so schnell  :Smile: 

Werde bei Systemwechsel wohl nen "emerge --newuse -e world / system" machen, dann klappt das schon..

----------

## Keepoer

Hi,

das ist aj alles sehr schön!  :Smile:   (ohne Ironie)

Ich denke, dass sich mein Gentoo auch noch sehr lange auf meinem Laptop halten wird. Ich bin gerade dabei, alles (Mails, Termine, Schreibkrams, Corel etc.) auf meinen Laptop zu übertragen. Meine Workstation wird über kurz oder lang dann wohl aussterben... ich bin nur noch dabei, mir für mein Acer TravelMate noch eine Docking-Station zu bauen  :Very Happy: 

@Mr_Maniac:

Ich hab auf meinem Server (noch mit SuSE 9.0) phpsysinfo laufen. Das ist auch nicht schlecht - http://keepnet.homedns.org. Ist vielleicht nicht verkehrt für deinen Router. Da kann man auch noch Temperaturanzeigen mit anzeigen lassen und das Script ist ziemlich wandel- und editerbar.

MfG

Keep

----------

## SvenFischer

Mein Gentoo läuft nun auch schon über 2 Jahre, trotz Updatewahn und Plattenumzug.

Übel kann eigentlich nur ein gcc / glibc Problem sein, dann macht es manchmal kein Spaß mehr. So waren z:b einige 3.4.5 und 3.4.2 gcc Versionen auf meinem Rechner nicht lauffähig.

Einen Schub an Geschwindigkeit  merkt man schon, besonders der Umstieg von 233 MHz auf 3000+  :Razz: 

Das Beste war die root auf Reiser zu legen, seitdem geht das emerge world deutlich flotter.

/tmp ist mittlerweile eine RAMDiisk und läuft dadurch nicht über und man spart Plattenzugriffe

----------

## Lenz

Gentoo läuft und läuft und läuft... wenn's erstmal läuft. ^^ Hab auch noch ein Gentoo 1.4-rc4 drauf. Für unvorhersehbare Ereignisse (Festplattencrash, FS-Crash, angetrunken als root  :Wink: ) mache ich mit dar wöchentlich automatisiert ein Komplettbackup. Hab auch nicht das Gefühl, dass es langsamer geworden ist. Hatte zeitweise über 900 Pakete installiert, derzeit sind's noch knapp über 500. Aufräumen lässt sich ja dank --depclean + etwas Nachdenken recht gut.

----------

## Jinidog

Ich habe mal mein Gentoo neu aufgesetzt, weil zum Beispiel /usr/lib mit Gigabytes gefüllt war.

Ich habe mal den Verdacht, dass prelinking verhindert, dass portage entsprechend behandelte Libarys nicht mehr löscht, weil sie dann neue Timestamps tragen.

(mal so mein Verdacht, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären)

----------

## longinus

Also ich bin der Meinung, das sich eine Neuinstallation lohnt, z.B. wenn wie zwischen 2004.3 und 2005.1 das Baselayout geändert wurde, man hat sonst soviel Datenmüll auf der Platte der nur mit viele Aufwand entsorgt werden kann, eben wie bei Windows die Registry säubern.

Auch wenn das System nach einem Baselayout Wechsel noch robust läuft (ist man ja von Gentoo gewohnt  :Smile:  ) wäre es alleine aus Sicherheitsaspekten ratsam sich etwas Arbeit zu machen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Also ich bin der Meinung, das sich eine Neuinstallation lohnt, z.B. wenn wie zwischen 2004.3 und 2005.1 das Baselayout geändert wurde, man hat sonst soviel Datenmüll auf der Platte der nur mit viele Aufwand entsorgt werden kann, eben wie bei Windows die Registry säubern.

 

ne, wieso denn das? Was meinst du mit Datenmüll? Also meine Installation hat seit Ver. 1.4 die gesamte 4.x Serien + 5.0 und 5.1 erfolgreich und mühelos überstanden. Letztendlich musste ich alle neu installieren, weil mein Dateisystem kaputt war und meine Platte formatieren musste, aber ansonsten würde ich sagen, Gentoo hat echt ne Lebensdauer, die auf eine Ewigkeit deutet. Ich kenne einen Kumpel von mir (der mich eigentlich zum Gentoo gebracht hat) und er hat noch immer die selbe Instalation wie in den ersten offizielen Gentoo Versionen, und das ist eine Ewigkeit her (hoffentlich hat er mich nicht angelogen, aber er ist wirklich ein Super Admin, daswegen glaube ich auch).

----------

## Sourcecode

Wenn man vernünftig mit Portage und der Software Installier/Deinstallier Phase umgehen kann und nicht grade na den Configs rumbröselt wenn man net weiss was sie machen dann geht ein Gentoo System nicht kaputt....

Hin und wieder Temp und Distfiles ORdner dazu leeren und gut ist.

Problematisch kann es werden wenn man z.b von 32 auf 64bit CPU´s wechselt, oder sich die Komplette PC Hardware ändert, aber wie man sieht haben das auch manche hier Gefahrlos überstanden  :Smile: 

Kurzum :

Es läuft...und läuft....und läuft.... und·....

----------

## KirinSan

Guten Morgen,

mein System laeuft seit dem 02. August 2003 und zwar schoen schnell und stabil.

Dabei hat es auch mehrere Profilupdates und Hardwaretauschereien mitgemacht. Auch die Festplatte in ein anderes System zu haengen (auf dem Orginalsystem waren mehrere Elkos kaputt) machte "mein" Gentoo mit  :Smile: 

Gruesse

Micha

----------

## slick

Verflucht mich, aber ich installiere ca. alle 6 Monate Gentoo auf meinem (Desktop-) Laptop neu. Ich mag keine Dateileichen, nicht nur die die durch portage entstehen könnten wenn man nicht aufpaßt, auch ein einmal gestartetes (KDE-) Programm hinterläßt meist irgendwelche Dateien. Außerdem, habe ich den subjektiven Eindruck ein frisch installiertes System läuft am schnellsten. Die große Neuinstallion nehme ich dann zum Anlass meine ~/.kde aufzuräumen und außerdem um in der Übung zu bleiben, denn wenn irgendwelche Dinge konfiguriert wurden und ewig laufen, vergißt man schnell wie die mal eingerichtet wurden und muß sich später wieder komplett "reinarbeiten" (z.B. für meine SIS-onboard Grafikkarte muß xorg gepatcht werden). Desweiteren ist für mich die Neuinstallation sehr nützlich, weil ich sehe wo es evt. Unstimmigkeiten mit dem Handbuch geben könnte oder was so die typischen Fehler sind, die sich dann meist in Userfragen im Forum äußern.

----------

## cng

man bin ich froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, welcher sein system alle jahre wieder neu installiert.

ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich mich noch nie mit aufräumen eines systems befasst habe.

ich weiss wie man ein system deinstalliert und so  :Smile:   aber wo und was ich da sonst noch wegräumen muss  :Embarassed: 

das wäre sicherlich noch ein interessantes thema zur erstellung einer docku.

----------

## malachay

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> ich musste mal neuinstallierne wegen plattencrash!! aber ganz so schlimm ist es ja auch nicht, denn übung macht ja bekanntlich den meister...
> 
> ... wovon ich allerdings noch weit entfernt bin und deshalb noch ein paar plattencrashs gebrauchen könnt 
> 
> gruss samsonus

 

Kein Problem, gib mir Zugriff via ssh auf deine Box und ich simulier dir ein paar Plattencrashs  :Laughing: 

----------

## blice

 *slick wrote:*   

> Verflucht mich, aber ich installiere ca. alle 6 Monate Gentoo auf meinem (Desktop-) Laptop neu. Ich mag keine Dateileichen, nicht nur die die durch portage entstehen könnten wenn man nicht aufpaßt, auch ein einmal gestartetes (KDE-) Programm hinterläßt meist irgendwelche Dateien. Außerdem, habe ich den subjektiven Eindruck ein frisch installiertes System läuft am schnellsten. Die große Neuinstallion nehme ich dann zum Anlass meine ~/.kde aufzuräumen und außerdem um in der Übung zu bleiben, denn wenn irgendwelche Dinge konfiguriert wurden und ewig laufen, vergißt man schnell wie die mal eingerichtet wurden und muß sich später wieder komplett "reinarbeiten" (z.B. für meine SIS-onboard Grafikkarte muß xorg gepatcht werden). Desweiteren ist für mich die Neuinstallation sehr nützlich, weil ich sehe wo es evt. Unstimmigkeiten mit dem Handbuch geben könnte oder was so die typischen Fehler sind, die sich dann meist in Userfragen im Forum äußern.

 

```

~/.kde 

```

Ich glaube den wenigsten hier würde es einfallen, KdE oder ähnlich als Root zu nutzen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich weiss wie man ein system deinstalliert und so  aber wo und was ich da sonst noch wegräumen muss 
> 
> das wäre sicherlich noch ein interessantes thema zur erstellung einer docku.

 

Daran wäre ich aber auch interessiert, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen , daß ein "/" Pfad unbedingt 4,74 GB braucht.. bei mir siehts folgendermassen aus

```

/boot 10,06 M (suse,gentoo)

/usr/portage/packages 279,91 M 

/usr/portage/distfiles 573,34 M

/  4,75 G 

All Mounted Belegt:22,05 GB Frei:42.21 GB

```

 Und während ich hier tippe , sehe ich , daß / von 4,74G auf 4,77G wächst, obwohl ich 2 Swaps (2GB auf hda, 2GB auf hdc) habe... komisch

----------

## COiN3D

Ich komme mir hier jetzt ziemlich komisch vor wenn ich sage, dass ich alle 6 Monate eine dicke Neuinstallation mache, aus reiner Spielfreude und Interesse  :Smile: 

----------

## tango

Ich finde die Routineinstallation gar nicht so verkehrt, allerdings funktioniert das sicherlich nur auf "schnellen" Rechnern wirklich zufriedenstellend oder wer möchte 5 Wochen auf seinen Pc verzichten, bzw. ständig an einem extrem langsamen Rechner sitzen müssen..

Ich brauche für eine komplette Instalation ~1 Woche (Stage1) daher versuche ich nur im Notfall alles neu zu machen und würde mir auch ein bootfähiges Linux auf der Platte lassen.

Mein System läuft seit: Jun 18 10:59:27 einwandfrei mit gutem Speed (trotz Portage+XFS) 

tango

----------

## longinus

Warum Nicht? Ich sehe das durchraus als Sinnvoll an, weil gerade in /etc Verzeichnis sich soviele 'Karteileichen' ansammeln, das man da schell durcheinader kommt.

Wenn man dann noch den Kompiler auf eine neure Version umstellt, die neuste Portage einspielt und und ein bootstrap.sh macht, naja da wird man doch Froh sein wenn noch nicht zuviel Müll auf der Platte ist  :Smile:  oder ein emerge --sync, emerge -uD world, wenn man KDE oder Gnome drauf hat, schaft auch mal interessante 'Randeffekte'  :Smile: 

Zu den Leuten "Ich fahre das System so seit 1878 und es gab nie ein Problem"  :Smile:  kann ich nur das gleiche sagen wie zu den Typem "Uptime 107780 Tage" , das ist einfach gelogen!

Sowas mag mit einem Cluster oder Shadow Server möglich sein, aber nicht mit einem Einzelrechner.

----------

## tango

Ich sehe hinter den extremen Uptimes auch keinen Sinn, auch von den Kosten her sehe ich es nicht ein meinen Rechner täglich Tag und Nacht laufen zu haben...

Klar kann man versuchen mit dem cruft Skript oder emerge depclean das System sauber zu halten aber auch ich sehe bei depclean viele sys-apps die er mir entfernen will also so ganz rein ist mein Gentoo dann doch nicht..

Aber für meine Ansprüche reicht es vollkommen und ich habe einfach keine Zeit und Lust alles hier zu sichern und neu aufzuspielen...

tango

----------

## misterjack

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

> Ich komme mir hier jetzt ziemlich komisch vor wenn ich sage, dass ich alle 6 Monate eine dicke Neuinstallation mache, aus reiner Spielfreude und Interesse 

 

wär mir nichts.  ich hatte erst vor einem halben jahr mein sys neu installieren müssen wegen HDD Crash, die Installation war nach der zweiten gentoo installation die gleiche monotone langweilige arbeit. ich habe mein system so optimiert wie ich es haben will., da ändert auch eine neuinstall nichts daran.

um mich neben den zwei tagen neuinstallation nochmal mit zwei tagen einrichten zu befassen, darauf habe ich kein bock  :Smile:  würde auf das gleiche hinauslaufen.

probleme gibts immermal, ist aber meist eine sache von einer halben stunde um das in griff zu kriegen. naja die nächste installation ruft aber schon  :Smile:  gentoo auf nen hetzner 64 bit rootserver

----------

## SinoTech

Also mein Gentoo läuft mittlerweile seit 1 1/2 Jahren und das ohne probleme. Hin und wieder muss halt etwas aufgeräumt werden (Dateileichen in "/etc", ...) aber das mache ich max. 1 mal im Monat und dann geht das relativ fix (Man sollte schließlich schon wissen welche Programme welche Dateien brauchen).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## slick

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ~/.kde
> ```
> ...

 

Wie kommst jetzt darauf? ~ ist das Homeverzeichnis des jeweils angemeldeten Nutzers. Wenn Du allerdings /root/.kde meínst, das gibts bei mir nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## marc

Seit ca. 2 Jahren, und noch läuft es.

Mein zweiter Rechner lief auch so lange, bis die Festplatte völlig abgeraucht ist.

Allerdings muss man auch sagen das der fast ein Jahr Uptime hinter sich hatte, für einen Normalrechner ist das nicht so schlecht.

Die Festplatte (Maxtor) war aber sowieso Schrott.

PS: Ich verstehe nicht warum die Leute Windows so oft installieren müssen. Das ist Unkenntnis meines Erachtens. Bei mir wird dauernd de-/installiert. Auch ein Windows muss gepflegt werden.

Und immer Backup machen, seit dem ich die habe geht komischerweise nichts mehr kaputt. Wenn ich keins habe dann gibt es nur Probleme :paradox:

----------

## cng

eine ständige neuinstalation mag bei einem gewöhnlichen pc ja schon gehen.

beim notebook welches mit ndiswrapper ins wlan geht, da möchte man lieber

nicht zuoft neu installieren.

und bei einem webserver mit allen konfigurationen etc. da währe es nun wirklich

störend.

----------

## SinoTech

 *marc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> PS: Ich verstehe nicht warum die Leute Windows so oft installieren müssen. Das ist Unkenntnis meines Erachtens. Bei mir wird dauernd de-/installiert. Auch ein Windows muss gepflegt werden.
> ...

 

Tja, bei Windows wird es da aber schon etwas schwerer

- Bei einem Bluescreen kann der Rechner nicht ordnungsgemnäß heruntergefahrewn werden (Das System löscht also seine temporären Dateien nicht)

- Die Registry ist viel zu unübersichtlich

- Windows hat ein kein so schönes Packetmanagementsystem, was dazu führt das Updates alle von Hand eingespielt werden müssen und das führt oft zu Problemen (Beispiel SP2 und ZoneAlarm)

- ...

Also als ich noch Windows benutzt musste ich es etwa einmal pro Jahr neu installieren, da nach dieser Zeit das System instabil wurde (Zumindest hatte ich das Problem mit Windows 2000. Evtl. hat sich das mit Windows XP etwas gebessert, kann ich aber nichts zu sagen ... will ja Microsoft auch nicht schlechter machen als sie ohnehin schon sind  :Wink: ).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## hoschi

emerge depclean, revdep-rebuild, etc-update 

und die purge-version von portage bzw. das löschen von konfigurationsdateien (werden ja bei den normalen programme automatisch neu erstellt, ansonsten muss man sowieso immer hand anlegen) sorgen für ein sauberes system.

höchsten mal alles in ein tar-verzeichnis packen, filesystem löschen und neu aufspielen wegen fragmentierung  :Smile: 

so sollte man im grunde unendlich weiter machen können  :Very Happy: 

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> höchsten mal alles in ein tar-verzeichnis packen, filesystem löschen und neu aufspielen wegen fragmentierung

 

frgmentierung? das ist doch eher ein windoofproblem, mein ext3 fragmentiert nie mehr als 4% und das ist ein gesundes maß an fragmentierung egal wie lange die installation schon drauf ist

----------

## Lenz

 *tango wrote:*   

> Klar kann man versuchen mit dem cruft Skript oder emerge depclean das System sauber zu halten aber auch ich sehe bei depclean viele sys-apps die er mir entfernen will also so ganz rein ist mein Gentoo dann doch nicht..

 

Diese sys-apps dann einfach ins worldfile eintragen, damit sie von depclean nicht angefasst werden. Und schon kann man mit depclean + revdep-rebuild sehr schön aufräumen. Hinzu kommen Tools wie cruft (aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen!), distclean, tmpreaper.... schon ist prima aufgeräumt --- ganz ohne Neuinstallation.  :Smile: 

Mir wäre das ständige Neuinstallieren irgendwie zu stressig. Auf Zweit- und Drittrechnern gerne, aber nicht immer wieder auf dem selben. Das ist doch langweilig...

@slick:in ~/.kde/ lässt sich auch weniger aufwändig aufräumen! *g*  :Smile: 

----------

## COiN3D

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> ...gentoo auf nen hetzner 64 bit rootserver

 

Offtopic, aber egal: Du meinst auf einem Dedicated Server. Den Begriff Rootserver für Dedicated Server zu verwenden ist wohl wieder so eine dämliche Idee der Geschäftsleute... ;D

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

selbst wenn der Begriff von Geschäftsleuten kommt, inzwischen verwendet ihn jeder und außerdem trifft er es doch ziemlich gut, schließlich hat man root-Rechte auf dem Server, d.h. uneingeschränkte Gewalt über den Server (naja, fast  :Razz: ).

Und dass kein Provider DNS-Rootserver vermietet, sollte jedem Admin klar sein.  :Rolling Eyes: 

ChrisM

----------

## longinus

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> frgmentierung? das ist doch eher ein windoofproblem, mein ext3 fragmentiert nie mehr als 4% und das ist ein gesundes maß an fragmentierung egal wie lange die installation schon drauf ist

 

Das ist nicht nur ein Windows Problem, bei Linux wird das etwas totgeschwiegen da es wenige Dateisysteme gibt die Tools zur Defragmentierung mitbringen, auch läßt sich der Defragmentierungsgrad schlecht messen, man kann es aber belegen, von einer älteren Installation ein Bachup auf einen anderen Medium machen, die Platte/n neu formatieren und das Ganze zurückspielen, meißt merkt man sogar subjektiv einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeits Unterschied.

Ohne Fragmentierung gehts halt nicht ab, da hilft auch kein Journaling Filesystem mit dancing threes  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *longinus wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   frgmentierung? das ist doch eher ein windoofproblem, mein ext3 fragmentiert nie mehr als 4% und das ist ein gesundes maß an fragmentierung egal wie lange die installation schon drauf ist 
> 
> Das ist nicht nur ein Windows Problem, bei Linux wird das etwas totgeschwiegen da es wenige Dateisysteme gibt die Tools zur Defragmentierung mitbringen, auch läßt sich der Defragmentierungsgrad schlecht messen, man kann es aber belegen, von einer älteren Installation ein Bachup auf einen anderen Medium machen, die Platte/n neu formatieren und das Ganze zurückspielen, meißt merkt man sogar subjektiv einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeits Unterschied.
> 
> Ohne Fragmentierung gehts halt nicht ab, da hilft auch kein Journaling Filesystem mit dancing threes 

 

GANZ ohne Fragmentierung geht es sicherlich nicht!

Aber die meisten Linux-Dateisysteme leiden VIEL weniger darunter, als die Windows-Dateisysteme...

Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie manche Dateien auf eine FAT32-Partition "geklatscht" werden...

Da wäre etwas weiter am Ende der Platte oder sogar mitten drin MASSIG Platz, um die eine, große Datei, die ich kopieren will reinzustopfen, aber nein...

"Ich bin dein Windows. Ich zerhacke die Datei in 32 Einzelteile die ich schön über die ganze Platte verteile.." Hmpf!

Und nicht messen können? Zumindest bei ext2/3 wird der Fragmentierungsgrad bei einem Filesystem-Check mit angegeben (***.* % non-contingous oder so ähnlich)...

Edit:

Ich möchte nur noch mal betonen, dass ich nicht darauf bestehe, dass es so IST...

Es ist viel mehr so, dass ich glaube, zu wissen, dass es so wäre...

Oder so...

Also kurz: Alles AFAIK...

----------

## amdunlock

also mein erstes gentoosystem war nach ca. nem jahr nen wirtschaftlicher totalschaden. warum? weil ich immer weiter installiert habe und installiert habe und das sys irgendwann überladen war wie die ***. also war eine neuinstallation (stage 1) schneller als das entfernen aller pakete, weil ich es leider nicht hinbekommen habe alle pakete in nem deptree angezeigt zu bekommen  :Sad: 

Olli

----------

## PrakashP

Mein gentoo System lebt seit etwa 2 Jahren (glaube ich) als ~x86 ohne allzu größere Probs. Dabei  ist es schon von mehreren Platten und Partitionen umgezogen und dabei wurden auch die fs gewechselt (reiserfs -> sw raid0 ext3 -> sw raid0 xfs). Habe auch schon hin und wieder geschafft etwas soweit kaputt zu machen, daß ich von CD booten mußte (bzw ich noch keine Ahnung vom  single mode hatte...) und dann händisch fixen mußte. Besonders lustig war mal, daß sowas triviales wie tar nicht mehr funktionierte...

Die erste install hatte ich richtig kaputt bekommen innerhalb weniger Monate. Danach aber konnte ich es immer wieder retten. Naja, die ersten richtigen Schritte mit Linux, wobei ich experimentierfreudig bin...

An kernels habe ich angefangen (2. install) mit 2.6.0-test11 und händisch mein sys auf NPTL umgestellt. Dann kamen mm-kernel und "love-sources" bis die mm-kernel zu instabil wurden. Seit dem habe ich meist den neusten vanilla-rc drauf und habe selten Probs. Was ich öfter mal kaputt bekomme ist die Möglichkeit zu Drucken. Anscheinend passen die gentoo devs da nicht wirkich auf, was die an patches in cups reinmachen.

Zwischendurch wurde auch mal mit gcc pre 4.0 experimentiert, doch zur Zeit nutze ich den zahmen gcc 3.4.4 und gut ist.

Ach ja zwichendurch hatteich immer mal wieder gnome probiert aber es dann endgültig von der Platte geputzt. "Spaß" hat gemacht, gnome Leichen in /usr/lib zu entfernen. Ein Tip: Man kann Leichen mit Hilfe von qpkg finden...

gentoo ist einfach nicht kaputt zu kriegen. :Twisted Evil: 

----------

